

A list of April Fools' Day RFCs - Luyt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools%27_Day_RFC

======
jballanc
Ah, love that list! My favorite, though, is still RFC2324...

...and now, through the magic of Rack, you too can have an HTCPCP compliant
web app: <http://github.com/toolmantim/teapot>

:-)

------
kowen
Somewhat arbitrarily this brings LOLCODE to mind.

<http://lolcode.com/examples/hai-world>

